# Welches Dämmmaterial verwendet ihr?



## koifischfan (10. Nov. 2010)

Es geht um Styropor EPS oder Styrodur XPS. Styrodur wird auch unter anderem Namen gefertigt.


----------



## hoboo34 (11. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Welches Dämmmaterial verwendet ihr?*

Was meinst du denn ?
Dämmmaterial wofür ? Wo soll es zum Einsatz kommen ?


----------



## robsig12 (11. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Welches Dämmmaterial verwendet ihr?*

Hi Frank,

er meint die Winterabdeckung für den Teich.


----------



## koifischfan (11. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Welches Dämmmaterial verwendet ihr?*

Mein Fehler.
Welches Dämmmaterial nehmt ihr zum Abdecken des Teiches?


----------



## Joachim (11. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Welches Dämmmaterial verwendet ihr?*

Hab mal die Umfrage überarbeitet - womöglich fühlen sich nun mehr angesprochen.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (11. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Welches Dämmmaterial verwendet ihr?*

Danke Joachim, 
ich fühlte mich ein wenig ausgeschlossen 

Ich decke meinen Teich nicht ab, zur Not habe ich eine Heizung in Reserve.
Hintergrund: Ich möchte meine Koi sehen, was aber natürlich bei einer Abdeckung schwer möglich ist.


----------



## Mercedesfreund (11. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Welches Dämmmaterial verwendet ihr?*

ich sehe meine trotz Abdeckung..Futterluke auf, und zack sind sie da..


----------



## koifischfan (11. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Welches Dämmmaterial verwendet ihr?*

Da in einem anderen Thread heftig über Styropor und Styrodur geredet wird, wollte ich explizit danach fragen. Das Andere interessiert mich eigentlich nicht.

In Galeriebildern fielen mir die weißen Platten viel öfter auf, obwohl ich eher ein kontra lese. Aber vor Kälte schützen beide gleich gut.


----------



## Teich-Emminger (11. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Welches Dämmmaterial verwendet ihr?*

Hallo,

1. also ich habe meinen Teich komplett mit einem Dach versehen und mit Gewächshausfolie abgedeckt.

2. Das Filterhäuschen ist komplett mit 50mm Styropor EPS gedämmt und alle Ritzen und spalten mit Bauschaum ausgefüllt.

Bin jetzt echt mal gespannt wie der erste Winter so wird


----------



## hoboo34 (12. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Welches Dämmmaterial verwendet ihr?*

Ich decke meinen nicht ab. Für den Fall der Fälle habe ich meinen Heizstab im Einsatz.
Wenn ich ihn abdecken würde, käme bei mir Styrodur zum Einsatz. Saugt sich nicht voll.


----------



## Doedi (12. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Welches Dämmmaterial verwendet ihr?*

Hallo,
unser wird mit 16mm Doppelstegplatten abgedeckt.


----------



## Frankia (12. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Welches Dämmmaterial verwendet ihr?*

Hi zusammen,

ich decke meinen Teich mit  Styrodur  3035 CS, 50 mm, ab................ 

 

und habe zusätzlich auf Schwimmrahmen 3 große Doppelstegplatten ( 16 mm) ,die ich öffnen kann...............


----------



## Klausile (14. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Welches Dämmmaterial verwendet ihr?*

Hallo Leute,
da ich letzen Winter recht heftige Verluste erlitten haben, werde ich dieses Jahr meinen Teich auch abdecken.
Ich habe mir viele Gedanken gemacht, was machbar - und bezahlbar ist.
Abdecken mit Dämmplatten habe ich verworfen, da der Teich dann für mein Empfinden zu dunkel wird. Auch der Gasaustausch ist dann nicht mehr ausreichend, meine ich zumindest.
Ein Dach Bauen - quasi ein Gewächshaus, scheidet für mich aus, da die Teichform und das Gelände dies recht schwer machen würden.
Daher werde ich es dieses Jahr mit PE-Bällen versuchen. Ich habe 7000 Bälle bestellt, des weiteren wird eine 3 KW Teichheizung installiert - ist zwar auch nicht billig - aber ich hoffe das alles ohne all zu großen Aufwand auf und ab zu bauen ist - und natürlich seinen Zweck erfüllt.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## fbr (14. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Welches Dämmmaterial verwendet ihr?*

Hallo Klaus,

ZITAT von drwr 


> Hallo,
> ich schätze Du meinst die Noppenolie zum Teich abdecken. Die habe ich von Schukoi.
> Die ist zwar nicht billig, aber bis jetzt unverwüstlich und wenn Du ihm die Teichmaße angibst
> macht er sie Dir entsprechend passend. Hat sie bei mir super verschweißt. Und meine Strommessungen haben ergeben - ich beheize - bei Bällen 1,93 KW Verbrauch bei einer
> ...


Darüber solltest Du vielleicht noch nachdenken bevor es kalt wird


----------



## Klausile (14. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Welches Dämmmaterial verwendet ihr?*

Hi Franz,

danke für den Tip, allerdings werde ich meinen Teich nicht so warm halten. Ich werde lediglich versuchen nicht unter 6 °C ab zu sinken.
Von daher sollte sich der Verbrauch auch in Grenzen halten - und wenn nicht - ich brauch eh über 12.000Kwh/Jahr - dann kommt es darauf auch nicht mehr an.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Frankia (14. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Welches Dämmmaterial verwendet ihr?*

Hallo Klaus,



> Abdecken mit Dämmplatten habe ich verworfen, da der Teich dann für mein Empfinden zu dunkel wird. Auch der Gasaustausch ist dann nicht mehr ausreichend




Mein Teich hat eine Oberfläche von 24 m², davon sind 6 m² Lichtstegplatten wo genug Licht und Sonnen durchgehen. Der Gasaustausch findet über diesen Rahmen statt,

 

darunter liegen auch die  beiden großen Ausströmer ...................Die Größe derÖffnung ist variabel................



> Daher werde ich es dieses Jahr mit PE-Bällen versuchen. Ich habe 7000 Bälle bestellt


Bei starkem Wind oder Sturm werden deine Bälle mit Sicherheit durch die Gegend __ fliegen....


----------



## Klausile (14. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Welches Dämmmaterial verwendet ihr?*

Hallo Reinhold,
das Problem, das sich die Bälle bei starkem Wind selbstständig machen könnten, sehe ich nicht, da die Teichumrandung ca. 10 cm hoch ist, die Bälle sind nur 6 cm dick. Trotzdem werde ich ein Laubschutznetz über den Teich legen - sicher ist sicher!
Eine Abdeckeung mit Platten wäre bei mir recht schwierig, da die Ränder nicht gerade sind, und ein großer Teil des Randes ist bepflanzt, ich hoffe mal, das das mit den Bällen gut klappt - ich werde auf jeden Fall berichten.


Gruß Klaus


----------



## Frankia (15. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Welches Dämmmaterial verwendet ihr?*

Hallo Klaus,

die Idee mit dem Laubschutznetz finde ich gut, somit bist du bei eventl. stark aufkommenden __ Winden auf der sicherern Seite............


----------



## cpt.nemo (15. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Welches Dämmmaterial verwendet ihr?*

Hallo,
einen Nachteil der Bälle habe ich letztes Jahr schon gemerkt. Wenn Schnee auf den Bällen liegt schaut es aus wie eine ebene Fläche. Da wäre letztes Jahr beinahe eine Katze drin ertrunken, weil sie nicht wusste, dass da Wasser drunter ist. Also ist ein zusätzliches Netz vielleicht gar nicht so schlecht.
Aber das Problem hab ich ja dieses Jahr anders gelöst und mein Gewächshaus auf den Teich gestellt.


----------



## Frankia (15. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Welches Dämmmaterial verwendet ihr?*



cpt.nemo schrieb:


> Da wäre letztes Jahr beinahe eine Katze drin ertrunken, weil sie nicht wusste, dass da Wasser drunter ist.



Hallo Brigittte, 

hast du keinen Rettungsring am Teichrand.................

und der Zusatz: "Betreten verboten".........................

ja, es ist natürlich für die  Haustiere gefährlich, aber schon alleine das Laubschutznetz hält sie ab...............


----------



## cpt.nemo (15. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Welches Dämmmaterial verwendet ihr?*

Stimmt, das mit dem Schild hatte ich vergessen.
Obwohl ich mir nicht sicher bin, ob die lesen kann.


----------



## michag (17. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Welches Dämmmaterial verwendet ihr?*



Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> Ich decke meinen Teich nicht ab, zur Not habe ich eine Heizung in Reserve.


@Uwe was hast Du den für eine Heizung bei 38m³


----------



## Redlisch (17. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Welches Dämmmaterial verwendet ihr?*

Hallo,

ich decke meine 100m² mit Luftpolsterfolie [450ym (bestehend aus 3-lagig je 150 ym), UV-stabilisiert, Blaustich, die Noppen (32mm Breit und 11mm Hoch) liegen zwischen zwei Folienbahnen, hohe Lichtdurchlässigkeit, aus Polyethylen] ab. 

Von der Lagerung im Sommer her gesehen ist das die einzigst vernünftige Lösung bei der Oberfäche.

Ein Test mit ein paar m² normaler Verpackungsluftpolsterfolie bei Carmen hat gezeigt das sie da liegenbleibt wo man sie aufs Wasser gelegt hat.

Wenn man sie bei Gärtner- und Gewächhausgroßhandel kauft muss man auch nur ein bruchteil von den 9€/m² wie beim Händler wo der Name KOI auftaucht bezahlen 

Diesen Winter wird ersteinmal beobachtet wie sich die Temperatur bei abgedeckten Teich verhält, wenn ich den Energieverlust mir anschaue wenn der eiskalte Wind über das Wasser weht, bin ich guter Dinge das die Folie völlig aussreicht und das Wasser stabil auf 4°C am Grund zu halten. Sollte wie erwartet der Winter ebenso hart und lang werden wie der Letzte, so habe ich zur Sicherheit eine 3KW Heizung zur stabilisierung der Wassertemperatur am Grund imstalliert.

Sollte ich sehen das ich zuviel nachheizen muss, bekommt der Teich nächstes Jahr eine Luft/Sole Wärmepumpe (5,5kw bei COP 4,3) spendiert, das dürfte dann auch noch Kosten sparen, gegenüber einer E-Heizung.

Aber wir wollen die Fische ja nicht verweichlichen und den Teich auf 15°C halten 

Axel


----------



## fbr (17. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Welches Dämmmaterial verwendet ihr?*

Hallo Axel,


> ich decke meine 100m² mit Luftpolsterfolie [450ym (bestehend aus 3-lagig je 150 ym), UV-stabilisiert, Blaustich, die Noppen (32mm Breit und 11mm Hoch) liegen zwischen zwei Folienbahnen, hohe Lichtdurchlässigkeit, aus Polyethylen] ab.


Hättest Du vielleicht ein Foto für uns und einen Link wo Mann/Frau die bekommen kann?


----------



## Redlisch (18. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Welches Dämmmaterial verwendet ihr?*

Hallo,

Photos habe ich keine, aber hier würde Mann/Frau z.B. die Isolierfolie bekommen.

Axel


----------



## fbr (18. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Welches Dämmmaterial verwendet ihr?*

Hallo Alex,
da sage ich doch mal DANKE 



> , bin ich guter Dinge das die Folie völlig aussreicht und das Wasser stabil auf 4°C am Grund zu halten


Eine Eisschicht wird sich aber schon bilden OHNE Heizung oder? Vielleicht nicht ganz so dick wie ohne 

Leider ist diese Folie zum verschweißen auf 8 x 6 Meter nicht geeignet. Wie machst Du das?


----------



## Digicat (18. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Welches Dämmmaterial verwendet ihr?*

Servus Klaus



> Eine Abdeckeung mit Platten wäre bei mir recht schwierig, da die Ränder nicht gerade sind, und ein großer Teil des Randes ist bepflanzt, ich hoffe mal, das das mit den Bällen gut klappt - ich werde auf jeden Fall berichten.



Kein Problem ......

Den Rand deckst mit den Bällen zu ... in der Mitte, so gut es halt geht, mit Styrodurplatten.

Der Gasaustausch findet über die Bälle statt und Licht kommt bei den Bällen auch durch :beten

Der Einwand mit der Katze ..... läßt mir einen kalten Schauer über den Rücken laufen ....
Hoffe die Katzen sind so schlau und bemerken das Netz :beten

Würde auf alle Fälle ein paar Rettungsinseln aus Styrodurplatten mit den Bällen in den Teich legen .... das Netz wäre dann das Todesurteil ... sie könnten sich aus den Maschen nicht befreien .... und würden jämmerlich ertrinken, weil sie nicht zu den Rettungsinseln schwimmen könnten.

Sorry KFF , daß ich deinen Thread zerschossen habe ... aber das war mir eine Herzens Angelegenheit ... zum Wohle der Tiere


----------



## Redlisch (19. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Welches Dämmmaterial verwendet ihr?*



fbr schrieb:


> Hallo Alex,
> da sage ich doch mal DANKE
> ?



WARUM nennen die User mich immer ALEX ???? :evil




fbr schrieb:


> Eine Eisschicht wird sich aber schon bilden OHNE Heizung oder? Vielleicht nicht ganz so dick wie ohne
> 
> Leider ist diese Folie zum verschweißen auf 8 x 6 Meter nicht geeignet. Wie machst Du das?



Einfach überlappend verlegen (10-15cm).

Lege er mal 2 glatte (z.b. Kunststoffplatten) aufeinander und hebe die oberste wieder ab.
Dann versuche er das selbe mit einigen Tropfen Wasser zwischen den Platten ...

Genauso verhält es sich mit der Folie 

AXEL


----------



## fbr (19. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Welches Dämmmaterial verwendet ihr?*

@Axel,


> WARUM nennen die User mich immer ALEX ????


mea culpa


----------



## Klausile (20. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Welches Dämmmaterial verwendet ihr?*

Hallo Axel,

ich hatte diese Folie mal für die Abdeckung meines Schwimmbades benutzt.
Das Problem ist, das die Folie nicht rundum verschweißt ist und somit Wasser zwischen die Lagen eindringen kann. Das geht zwar sehr langsam, kostet aber jede Menge Isilierwirkung. Von der Algenbildung und dem Problem, das du das Wasser nie mehr raus bekommst mal abgesehen. 
Als ich meine Folie nach 6 Monaten entsorgt habe, musste ich sie in kleine Stücke schneiden, da sie mit dem vielen Wasser sehr schwer geworden war. Fürs Schwimmbad habe ich jetzt eine deutlich stabiler Folie die rund um verschweißt ist, leider gibs die nur in Blau und somit kommt nicht mehr viel Licht durch.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Redlisch (20. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Welches Dämmmaterial verwendet ihr?*

Hallo Klaus,

dazu kann ich noch nichts sagen, aber selbst wenn ich die Folie nach der Wintersaison entsorgen müsste, kann ich mit 6,5 Jahre lang neue kaufen um an den Preis der "Koi"-Folie ranzukommen, wobei ich denke das es die selbe ist.

Richtige Schwimmbadfolie läßt auch, wie du schon sagtest, kaum Licht durch - hat auch nur 5 Jahre Garantie - und ist wohl eher kontraproduktiv wenn man z.B. __ Hornblatt im Teich hat, welches auch im Winter wächst. Die Daten wie Material und dicke sind aber die gleichen.

Axel


----------



## Klausile (20. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Welches Dämmmaterial verwendet ihr?*

Hi Leute,
ich weiß nicht ob die Frage hier dazu passt, aber trotzdem:
Wenn ich mit einer Teichheizung und PE Bällen Arbeite, Die Heizung ist auf 6°C eingestellt, reicht dies, damit der Schnee evtl. gar nicht liegen bleibt??

Hat da jemand ne Idee?

Danke

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Redlisch (20. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Welches Dämmmaterial verwendet ihr?*

hallo Klaus,

bei 6°C Wassertemperatur sollte kein Schnee auf den PE-Bällen liegenbleiben, bzw. nicht sehr lange. Selbst mit den PE-Bällen ist die Verlustenergie an der Teichoberfläche nicht gerade klein, es sei denn du legtst einige Schichten davon drauf ....

Bei uns reichte schon eine schadhafte Erdleitung um die Strasse jahrelang an dieser Stelle Eisfrei zuhalten 

Als irgendwann die Hauptsicherung im Strassenverteiler einmal die Woche flog, konnte ich den EVU Leuten gleich sagen wo sie suchen sollten :smoki

Axel


----------



## Redlisch (21. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Welches Dämmmaterial verwendet ihr?*

Hallo,

hier das Photo mit der Folie, die letzten 3m mit 30 bis 50 cm tiefe blieben offen.
Unter der Folie sind noch 2 Sprudelsteine.

 

Der Biotec 36 und die Helixtonne sind samt Bachlauf am Samstagmittag abgeschaltet und gereinigt worden. Der Vliesfilter läuft mit 9m³/h im Blockhausanbau weiter, dort steht auch der Luftkompressor.

Axel


----------



## Klausile (22. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Welches Dämmmaterial verwendet ihr?*

Hallo Leute,

gestern habe ich die Teichheizung samt zugehöriger Pumpe installiert.
Da ich inzwischen auch nicht mehr davon überzeugt bin, das die PE Bälle alleine ausreichen, habe ich eben Noppenfolie bestellt, die dann noch über die Bälle gelegt wird.
Somit hat die Folie keinen direkten Kontakt zum Wasser - somit kann kein Wasser zwischen die Folienlagen gelangen UND ein Gasaustausch ist weiter gewährleistet.

Die Teichheizung habe ich ein ein PE Eurobox gebaut - da kommt jetzt noch die Membranpumpe rein, dann wird auch keine eiskalte Aussenluft mehr in den Teich geblasen.

Somit hoffe ich, das ich und meine Fische vor einem ähnlichen Chaos wie letzten Winter ausreichend geschützt sind.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Redlisch (22. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Welches Dämmmaterial verwendet ihr?*

Hallo Klaus,


Klausile schrieb:


> ..., habe ich eben Noppenfolie bestellt, die dann noch über die Bälle gelegt wird.
> Somit hat die Folie keinen direkten Kontakt zum Wasser - somit kann kein Wasser zwischen die Folienlagen gelangen UND ein Gasaustausch ist weiter gewährleistet.
> .
> Gruß Klaus



und wie verhinderst du das die Folie wegfliegt ?

Selbst meine überstehende Teichfolie hat es schon mit samt 12 Dachziegeln in den Teich geblasen 

Sinn der Folie ist es vorallen den eiskalten Wind vom Wasser zu trennen, selbst bei 50mm Styrodur verliert der Teich wärme. Aber die größten Verluste endstehen halt durch den Wind.

Selbst wenn Wasser zwischen die riesen Noppen läuft, viel kann es nicht sein... Ich habe gestern versucht die Folie mit einen Besen unter zu tauchen, da mein Besten eine 4m Verlängerung hat wäre er fast abgebrochen, ergo wird nur eine dünne Schicht Wasser auf der unteren Folie stehen. Die PE-Bälle kannst du dir sparen ...

Axel


----------

